# Working for foreign company on spousal visa



## ElizabethWW (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently on a spousal visa and have a job offer from a foreign company back home to carry out work here in SA as either their employee or contractor for a few months.

Do I need to apply for working rights to do this?
Or can I just register for tax here (i'm tax resident here even though I won't be bringing the money in, so don't need my own bank account here).

I'm currently waiting for my PR to come through.

Any tips appreciated!


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Unfortunately South African Immigration Law does not have provisions covering that topic. Your visa would have been issued with a condition prohibiting you to conduct work in SA, meaning an SA company or foreign company which has an affiliated entity in SA

I personally don’t see why you cannot take up take that foreign job. There is a presumption in South African laws that what the law does not prohibit it permits

Of an important note though is that you need to research whether the foreign company has an affiliated relationship entity in SA because if it does you may not take up that role without obtaining a valid temporary work visa 

In an effort to assist further, I would suggest you reach out to the Department of Home Affairs to seek further clarity as this may have some TAX complications


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

SAImmigration said:


> Unfortunately South African Immigration Law does not have provisions covering that topic. Your visa would have been issued with a condition prohibiting you to conduct work in SA, meaning an SA company or foreign company which has an affiliated entity in SA
> 
> I personally don’t see why you cannot take up take that foreign job. There is a presumption in South African laws that what the law does not prohibit it permits
> 
> ...


good day SAImmigration

Is it possible to apply for my Husband's spousal Visa with condition to Work. I am currently a PRP Holder.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

yes. It is absolutely possible. It will be a spousal visa with a work endorsement. He will need a job offer/work contract.


----------



## beryfarnandas (Oct 3, 2018)

I think no but waiting for other replies


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

You may apply for what we call a section 11(6) visitor’s visa


----------

